# Old Time Huckleberry Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 large Tblsp of (LARD)
2 cups of sifted flour
1/4 tsp of bakinf powder sifted
1/2 tsp of salt
1/3 cup of water
2 tblsp flour
2/3 cup of sugar
Huckleberries
Butter

Bream the lard, 2 cups of flour, baking powder, salt and add the 1/3 cup of water to make a soft dough. Roll and cover the bottom of a bread panwith part of the dough and sift the 2 tblsp of flour and 2/3 cup of sugar togther over the bottom crust. Place washed berries over this until pan is as full as you want it and a bit of butter and cover with a perforated crust. The perferations should be large enough to let the juice rise up. Cook until brown and serve with whipped cream.


----------

